# What's the statistical probability of ovulating...



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

the first day after your period ends???







: Like next to none, right?
That would have been cycle day 7 and here I am on day 32.








DH is waiting not so patiently for AF.
What do you think? Not likely at all to have conceived? And yes, that was THE ONLY TIME IN the LAST 19 months that is would have been possible.
Thanks charting mavens,
J


----------



## sbilady (Jun 21, 2007)

No, it's not unlikely at all. However if you don't chart, no one would be able to tell when you ovulated this cycle to give a better answer. How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Hey Mama! (Dec 27, 2003)

I got pg with dd #2 on cd 8, so it's possible. I have short cycles, around 23-25 days. We were not ttc and that was the only day it could have happened cuz we were dealing with a move from NE to HI. I'm pretty sure she was conceived in billeting before we had even been there a week.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

I have not been charting yet after DS#3 so I have no clue. It was my first postpartum period after 19 months. Charting in the past I have never ovulated this early. My cycle length is usually 33-35 days on average. I am not worried, just curious if it was a very likely probability at all.


----------



## MRJmama (Mar 18, 2008)

My first PP cycle was about 56 days!


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Ovulating before CD 10 is really exceedingly rare. It can be more common directly following an annovulatory cycle because your period wasn't really a period - just breakthrough bleeding - and you can release an egg at any time in the next cycle.

But as for postpartum cycles, I've heard of many of them being annovulatory and very long. Many more than 100 days. You might not even have ovulated at all this cycle.


----------



## bananabug (Sep 17, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sk8ermaiden* 
Ovulating before CD 10 is really exceedingly rare.


I often ovulate on cd 9- and I know for sure based on temp and when AF arrives......


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bananabug* 
I often ovulate on cd 9- and I know for sure based on temp and when AF arrives......

I've even heard of a woman who regularly ovulates on cycle day 8. But it is _exceedingly rare_.


----------



## lemurmommies (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, isn't sperm known to live for up to 5 days once it is in your body? So if you DTD on CD 7, there might still have been live sperm present at CD 12. Which makes it seem way more possible to me.

A good friend of ours got pregnant with her daughter (who will be 2 in October) in a cycle where she and her husband only DTD on CD 6.


----------



## TattooedMama (Aug 31, 2005)

Hmm. I thought 5 days would be stretching it for live sperm... so if anyone wants to speculate with me.....
Say I did conceive.... more likely to be a girl if we DTD and then I ovulated several days later???


----------



## Sk8ermaiden (Feb 13, 2008)

5 days really isn't pushing it that far. New studies are showing some (rare) sperm surviving up to 7 days in fertil CF.

I don't think your PG. Not if you're just getting postpartum cycles.


----------

